# New Setup!



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

So I finally got my fishing kayak. I got an Ascend 12ft. Im new to this whole thing so I didn't want to go all out on my first yak. I figure it's a good model though. I can't wait to get this thing in the water!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your new kayak- I'm sure you will like it- 

I was in the same situation as you but I went the opposite direction- jumped in with both feet in the deep end of the pool- Ocean Kayak Fishing Prowler 13 and I fully rigged it out for fishing- HB 570DI fish finder, HB Duct Seal, Scotty triple mount rod holders, anchor trolley, GTS Expedition seat, NRS Dry Top Hodgon breathable stocking foot waders, Day Tripper paddle, Fishing PFD, folding 3 lb. anchor, Seattle sports drogue chute, Scotty rod holder extenders, zig zag cleat, pack of six plastic eyes, battery charger, 12 volt fish finder battery,and various stainless steel fasteners, extra bungee cord, etc.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Good luck with your new boat.. Don't keep that one in the sun for too long, friend of mine has one and it molds to his cradles... Good boats just a little thin in the hull.. JAM


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

congratulations but it is an addiction. I started (and still have) with a used OK Prowler 13. It was pretty well rigged when i bought it but have been tweaking it over the last year. Even when I dont fish when i take it out i have a great time. it is peaceful and quiet


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ronaulmtd said:


> ....but I went the opposite direction- jumped in with both feet in the deep end of the pool...


i would say so! sounds like you are all set up. BPS had an ocean kayaks endeavor, which i read is the same as the prowler 13, but it was couple hundred $$ more. its a nice boat though.




JAM said:


> Good luck with your new boat.. Don't keep that one in the sun for too long, friend of mine has one and it molds to his cradles... Good boats just a little thin in the hull.. JAM


i read that about these boats somewhere online, i think maybe in a few of the reviews for this boat. the BPS salesguy said that the company saw this flaw and has "strengthened the newer models." i dont know if there is any truth to this statement, yet.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

congrats and enjoy!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

May not have done anything to the boat.... just strengthened the sales pitch !! 

Good luck with the new ride... gotta start somewhere.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Most likely they did. It would pop right back into form after a little while. I would not worry about it... Be safe get a good PFD and most of all have fun. Great boat to start out with. It will give you an idea of what you want when ya go into a higher end model..

JAM


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

JAM said:


> It will give you an idea of what you want when ya go into a higher end model..
> 
> JAM


thats what i was thinking. i didnt want to spend a bunch to find out the boat wasnt what i really wanted. by next season i will have a better idea of what i am doing and i can give this boat to the GF and get myself a nice one! lol!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If ya ever bring it to hatteras Look me up... My girl uses my 2002 Tarpon.. She loves it.. JAM


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

will do! my fam has a house on the south end across from teach's lair. im up there with them every year the last week in july. ill be there this year.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

c0ch3s3 said:


> thats what i was thinking. i didnt want to spend a bunch to find out the boat wasnt what i really wanted. by next season i will have a better idea of what i am doing and i can give this boat to the GF and get myself a nice one! lol!


I am trying to get don that way next weekend. If I get plans straight I will post and see if we can get together also. Have not been down there since I got my kayak so I am eager to get it on the water there. My parents use to have a condo right in the village. I love it down there


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

sounds good to me, man. keep me posted!


----------

